# Sex and orgasms in early pregnancy



## Bunnyc80 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry to ask so many questions again,hopefully this should be it..
Im petrified of DTD and we havent had penetration since we got out BFP? Im five weeks tomorrow and very frightened.I have had two chemical pregnancys three years ago and also had placenta Previa with my daughter,i bled right up to five months (however this was a different father) Im with a new partner now and we have finally got our BFP but im so scared to DTD now!! Is it safe to orgasm? When i orgasm my tummy and insides tighten right up and can sometime be quite painful.Im terrified of bleeding after intercourse.I have heard that its normal to spot after intercourse.But im not entirely sure what spotting is classed as?? And i know if i see a bit of blood i will freak out.....  We are suppsed to be going away next week so i would be even more anxious of something happening while we are away.I have an early scan booked for 17th August x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Where the placenta grows differs with each pregnancy, and doesn't have any bearing on genetics, it's mostly down to chance.  Looking at your history, you would be ok to have sex and an orgasm, however, I feel that this is going to make you worry more if you do, and I think that more worry is the last thing you need at the moment!  It might be best to avoid it for now whilst you are so anxious about everything,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

